# Help with ID



## brains (Apr 29, 2011)

I posted this in the wrong forum so re-doing it here.

Can anyone help me with the ID of this one please?

screenshot windows 7

img

img


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks interesting


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

H. Barthelemy À Pertuis translates to H. Barthelemy at (of) Pertuis. Pertuis is a commune (or county) in France just north of Marseille.

I can find no record of a French watchmaker named H. Barthelemy and am betting you will find that H. Barthelemy was maybe a jeweller in Pertuis.

If you open the dust cover which has H. Barthelemy on it you may find a maker's name or mark on the movement itself.

The dust cover is likely hinged but I believe there is a lip at about 5:00 to carefully pry it up.

Regards, Rod


----------



## brains (Apr 29, 2011)

on the underside of the dust cover are just the numbers 1 4 8 1 3

This is on the movement and seems to be instructions!

photo uploading

image hosting free


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I have made it a mission of mine to try and help forum members identify watches, including pocket watches which I have more recently added to my area of interest.

So, what about your interesting Barthelemy pocket watch?

I have managed to find one other extant pocket watch marked, "Barthelemy," and I illustrate it here below. This model has a quality movement by Vacheron et Constantin and is in yellow gold. Like your watch, this piece has a double key wind through the back, with Barthelemy engraved on the dust cover. Fortunately, this watch is dated, "1 Mai 1864:"










Like your own Barthelemy watch, there is a slightly odd discrepancy in style/shape between the hour and the minute hand, but I could not say for sure if this is significant in linking the two watches to the same manufacturer. The macro shot you have included is of the advance/retard mechanism whereby the watch can be made to run slower or faster in order to improve accuracy.

The serial number stamped on the gold Barthelemy watch is "12500," and like your watch, the number is inside on the dust cover. Your own example is numbered, "14183" which, given the similarity in date between the two watches, and bewteen the two serial numbers, may also indicate an identical maker or producer.

This is the only useful bit of information I have managed to obtain about your watch, dear brains, and more research is certainly needed. I presume the case of your watch is in silver, and I see that the decoration has an element of naivity about it. As for Pertuis, this is a French commune, as has already been mentioned, and a list of important French watchmakers does not throw up any named, "Barthelemy" It is not clear if the name, Barthelemy, refers to an actual watchmaker or to an assembler or even merely a retailer.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

http://uk.louisvuitton.com/eng-gb/point-of-sale/france/louis-vuitton-st-barthelemy-gustavia

Going in a different direction,, St Barthelemy - retailers - may be helpful nes pas ?

mike


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

My suspicion is that the H. Barthelemy À Pertuis definitely refers to a retailer/jeweller. There is no record I can find of an H. Barthelemy watchmaker in Pertuis or anywhere else.


----------



## brains (Apr 29, 2011)

wow all very interesting. I'm going to triple check it but I'm sure there are no makers markers.

image url upload


----------



## brains (Apr 29, 2011)

On the inside of the dust cover is this mark, if it is one!

free screen capture software

and on the inside of the case is this

upload images free

The first one might be the French silver mark of the crab!


----------



## Foxfeather (Dec 4, 2016)

There's a Facebook group dedicated to helping others identify watches. Just wanted to put it out there - if anyone wanted to join to help others or get help from others. :biggrin:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/112394045918334/

Enjoy your sunday and thanks for a great forum.


----------



## brains (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't have FB, I'm too boring a person!!!!


----------



## brains (Apr 29, 2011)

Anyone got an idea of maker or date?


----------

